# Unknown plant with no plant id



## Fortunefaded (Jun 27, 2009)

Howdy

Purchased at a LFS with no plant ID:










Is it a Hygrophila species?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

It definitely looks like a hygro. species. Probably corymbosa. These are pretty easy to keep.


----------

